# Miter Joint Help



## jamesarp (Jan 7, 2012)

I have recently decided it would be a good idea to build a humidor. I have chosen to use regular miter joints to construct the main body of the box. I used gorilla urethane glue to glue up all joints. After finish sanding both the lid and main body I noticed that one of the corners on the main body of the box has started to come apart. I am planning on installing miter splices (3 of them over a distance of 3 and 1/2 inches) on all sides. Will the addition of these miter splices be enough to save my project, or am I going to have to pull the entire thing apart? 

Thanks in advance for any help you guys might have.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If the sides will pull apart easily, I would take it apart and clean up the miters, and use TB II or TB III. If not, and the miter "keys" can be fitted well, and glued in place, that will also work.











 







.


----------



## jamesarp (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply. The joint will pull apart to reveal a 1/32 gap. Just enough to put a hypodermic needle into it and inject some glue (which I have done and am currently waiting on the results).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jamesarp said:


> thanks for the quick reply. The joint will pull apart to reveal a 1/32 gap. Just enough to put a hypodermic needle into it and inject some glue (which I have done and am currently waiting on the results).


It may not close back up.










 







.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Was the urethane as messy as a lot of people say it is?


----------

